# starter relay wiring



## bebop86 (Jul 18, 2021)

guys Years ago I hooked up the starter relay but the wires came off the relay and now the legacy is dead=- can anyone tell me what wires go to which post on the relay--thks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello bebop, welcome to the forum. Attached below is a wiring diagram for a Simplicity Legacy tractor. Hope this helps.


----------

